# Prestone Driveway Heat



## lawnboy246 (Jan 22, 2007)

Interested in knowing if others have used a product called Prestone Driveway Heat? It is100% calcium sulfate and melts snow and ice when temperatures drop to 20 and 30 below zero. The product also won’t harm turfgrass.

Wanted to see if there are any other products comparable to this.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i think lesco melt II is about the same thing


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Lesco melt is probably half the price of that Prestone stuff!


----------



## lawnboy246 (Jan 22, 2007)

Are you sure about that?

Lesco Melt II indicates Magnesium Chloride and Potassium Chloride

Prestone Driveway Heat is 100 percent Calcium Sulfate



clark lawn;356770 said:


> i think lesco melt II is about the same thing


----------

